
I left Facebook for 10 days–and the social network wouldn’t let me forget it - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2018/06/i-left-facebook-for-10-days-and-facebook-did-not-let-me-forget-it.html
======
394549
Facebook's been doing this kind of thing for awhile, but I think it will
ultimately damage them in the long term, regardless of whatever short term
effectiveness their metrics show. With these emails, Facebook is acting like a
desperate, clingy ex, which encourages negative emotional associations to
their product when none may have existed.

